# [Canadian NR] Jacob Hutnyk 33.60 Official 4x4 average



## yoshinator (Mar 2, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;m_kdOZKVT0M]http://youtu.be/m_kdOZKVT0M[/video]

5th in the world! 

31.90, (35.36), 34.46, 34.43+, (31.36)

Farily lucky, 2 parities total, and easy ZBLL on 3 solves.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 2, 2014)

grats

cube sounds really clicky


----------



## Mikel (Mar 2, 2014)

lol


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 2, 2014)

Good job!
Just to say though, shouldn't the 4th solve be a +4 or a DNF due to A6e?

A6e) The competitor must not touch or move the puzzle until the judge has inspected the puzzle. Penalty: disqualification of the attempt (DNF). Exception: If no moves have been applied, a time penalty (+2 seconds) may be assigned instead, at the discretion of the judge.


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 2, 2014)

Congrats! 

The AoSu: a cube so good it fixed yoshinator's competition nerves


----------



## JackJ (Mar 2, 2014)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> If no moves have been applied, a time penalty (+2 seconds) may be assigned instead, at the discretion of the judge.



His touching of the puzzle was more reflexes than anything. I think the judge made the right call.

EDIT: I think A6e is pretty unclear. Does the judge have to penalize if the competitor touches the puzzle or can the judge leave it be?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 2, 2014)

At least now people will stop mocking you, lol. Good job :tu awesome solves.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 2, 2014)

JackJ said:


> His touching of the puzzle was more reflexes than anything. I think the judge made the right call.
> 
> EDIT: I think A6e is pretty unclear. Does the judge have to penalize if the competitor touches the puzzle or can the judge leave it be?



Yeah its written weirdly, but as I read it, it implies it's either a +2 or a DNF. It could be that even the +2 can be ignored if its judges discretion, which I guess is how it's been interpreted.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice! Too bad about the +2 though :/

But so lucky!


----------



## Kesava Kirupa (Mar 2, 2014)

Good job!
Could have been 32.93 without the +2 :/


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 2, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> grats
> 
> cube sounds really clicky



Thanks!

I don't know why that is, I really don't think it is.



JackJ said:


> His touching of the puzzle was more reflexes than anything. I think the judge made the right call.
> 
> EDIT: I think A6e is pretty unclear. Does the judge have to penalize if the competitor touches the puzzle or can the judge leave it be?





MaeLSTRoM said:


> Yeah its written weirdly, but as I read it, it implies it's either a +2 or a DNF. It could be that even the +2 can be ignored if its judges discretion, which I guess is how it's been interpreted.



I don't think it should be +4 or DNF because a) it was just reflexes, b) it didn't effect the cube at all, the video proves that



antoineccantin said:


> Nice! Too bad about the +2 though :/
> 
> But so lucky!



Thanks! I think all of the luck makes up for all of the crappy luck I've had with parity over the last year or so... 



kunparekh18 said:


> At least now people will stop mocking you, lol. Good job :tu awesome solves.



Thanks! That's exactly what I was thinking!



Kesava Kirupa said:


> Good job!
> Could have been 32.93 without the +2 :/



I can't really complain though, what with how lucky I got...


----------



## KCuber (Mar 2, 2014)

I wish I had this much luck in my official 4x4 solves  Good job on finally getting sub-35 haha. Fedora


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 2, 2014)

KCuber said:


> I wish I had this much luck in my official 4x4 solves  Good job on finally getting sub-35 haha



To be fair, I think I kinda deserve it after all of the parity and bad cases (and pops) in Houston, Berkeley, and worlds.


----------



## Sajwo (Mar 2, 2014)

3 pll skips. wat


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 2, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> 3 pll skips. wat



Nonono, 3 ZBLLs


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 2, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Nonono, 3 ZBLLs



Nice average!

And you should learn this alg btw: R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 2, 2014)

^This. (Unless it's the mirror case, then I don't know what to suggest apart from L U Lperm)


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 2, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> ^This. (Unless it's the mirror case, then I don't know what to suggest apart from L U Lperm)



I use: L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R'


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 2, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> I use: L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R'



This.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 2, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> Nice average!
> 
> And you should learn this alg btw: R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2





cuboy63 said:


> I use: L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R'



Wow, those are much better than the ones that I used (which I figured out on my own ). Thanks!

Can somebody reconstruct? I'd love to see the splits.

Also, wtf

36.30, 33.60. 30.63 all the same numbers just jumbled, makes me laugh


----------



## AmazingCuber (Mar 2, 2014)

gj! Congrats on a nice official average!


----------



## Benyó (Mar 3, 2014)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Good job!
> Just to say though, shouldn't the 4th solve be a +4 or a DNF due to A6e?
> 
> A6e) The competitor must not touch or move the puzzle until the judge has inspected the puzzle. Penalty: disqualification of the attempt (DNF). Exception: If no moves have been applied, a time penalty (+2 seconds) may be assigned instead, at the discretion of the judge.



when i'm judging i always immediately see if the puzzle is solved, +2 or whatever (not counting the cases close to 45 degrees), which means my inspection is done at the same time the solve is finished. there is nowhere written in the regulations that the competitor has to be aware of stopping the timer, it is the judge's job to decide if the cube was solved when the timer was stopped or not. if it is impossible to decide, then a rule A6e should be applied. so i think this solve is ok


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 3, 2014)

I use R U R' L' U2 R U R' U2 L for that COLL. Decent alg, sub-1able I guess.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Mar 3, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> I use R U R' L' U2 R U R' U2 L for that COLL. Decent alg, sub-1able I guess.



If you use the mirror, that will be the zbll for the case.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 3, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> If you use the mirror, that will be the zbll for the case.



I know  I use that in solves too. There is another 2H alg for the same ZBLL: [U2] R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 [U']


----------



## Bhargav777 (Mar 3, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> I know  I use that in solves too. There is another 2H alg for the same ZBLL: [U2] R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 [U']



Ninja'd by two days?


----------



## cubingallday (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice! I was also there at the comp! 3rd in 4x4


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 4, 2014)

cubingallday said:


> Nice! I was also there at the comp! 3rd in 4x4


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Mar 4, 2014)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Good job!
> Just to say though, shouldn't the 4th solve be a +4 or a DNF due to A6e?
> 
> A6e) The competitor must not touch or move the puzzle until the judge has inspected the puzzle. Penalty: disqualification of the attempt (DNF). Exception: If no moves have been applied, a time penalty (+2 seconds) may be assigned instead, at the discretion of the judge.




Not essentially. It didn't apply in this video but in a case where I was judging some solves. 

Once you write down the competitors time, they can touch the cube. It is counted as "inspected"


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 4, 2014)

cubingallday said:


> Nice! I was also there at the comp! 3rd in 4x4





uyneb2000 said:


>



Next comp can we push Abraham out of top 3 plx? thx


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 4, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Next comp can we push Abraham out of top 3 plx? thx



Abraham?

You mean Ibrahim?


----------

